# Just Got



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 13, 2012)

Here is most of my darkroom stuff. Just waiting on my Kodak Photo-flo! Can I  develop the film and apply the Photo-flo later or do I need to do it directly after developing?


----------



## Rick58 (Jul 14, 2012)

I've never heard of anyone applying it later. I think that would defeat the purpose.


----------



## ann (Jul 14, 2012)

Has to be used right after the washing. It will create issues after the fact.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 14, 2012)

Well i wish it would hurry up and get here because i really want to see how my photos turned out


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 14, 2012)

I read online a lot of people use a drop of liquid soap in water. Anyone else?


----------



## gsgary (Jul 14, 2012)

3bayjunkie said:
			
		

> I read online a lot of people use a drop of liquid soap in water. Anyone else?



Not heard of that but it is basically soap


----------



## amolitor (Jul 14, 2012)

AIG! Stainless steel reels. I hope you spent the money for the good ones.

They're making Really Terrible ones these days that get misaligned and unusable very very quickly. They're like $7 or something, and you'll destroy endless rolls of film trying to use them.

I went to plastic reels a couple years back and never looked back.

Get yourself a roll of film you don't care about (some places will sell expired film for cheap, or maybe you have a roll lying around from 10 years ago that never got used) and practice loading your reel in the light, so you can do it with your eyes closed. This will let you know if the reel is usable or not -- the cheap ones come pre-bent and useless a depressingly high percentage of the time, and they will all become useless after a few uses , or being dropped once.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 14, 2012)

amolitor said:
			
		

> AIG! Stainless steel reels. I hope you spent the money for the good ones.
> 
> They're making Really Terrible ones these days that get misaligned and unusable very very quickly. They're like $7 or something, and you'll destroy endless rolls of film trying to use them.
> 
> ...



This actually was the cheap steal reel from adorama. The expensive $30 went out of stock as i was making my purchase so i just said screw it and got the cheap. But dont get me wrong, im going to order the good ones probably this week.


----------



## KmH (Jul 14, 2012)

The purpose of adding a drop of soap to water is the soap acts as a surfactant or wetting agent. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wetting_agent

A drop of glycerin (Glycerol) is a more effective surfactant than a drop of soap. You can get glycerin at any drug store.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 14, 2012)

Well o developed the film. lost about 5 or 6 frames because they somehow got stuck together. I shook the container like i should but i think it must have gotten stuck on the reel. Took me about an hour to get it all developed my first time.

I see there is some soapy film streaks on part of the film after it dried. I tried wiping it clean after it dried. Hopefully it will be ok.

I just dropped it off to get some prints. When they get back with the CD ill pick some i like and share. My negative scanner will be here monday.


----------



## ann (Jul 14, 2012)

the stuck frames are not from agitation, they have been the result of kinking the film when loading onto the reel. very common with beginners.

Film streaks can't be removed. Even with film cleaner, these are the results of water leaving residue (which is the reason for the use of a wetting agent.)

I would suggest using your wetting agent with distilled water . just a few drops will do, too much and the results will leave streaks

Get an old roll of film and practice loading the film onto the reel a few times , watching what your doing, then close your eyes and repeat until you feel more comfortable. 

Don't shake the container, just invert gently , with the type of tank your using , you can just gently flip it over. Don't hold it in your hands while waiting for the next agitation cycle. Your body heat will change the temperature in that metal tank


----------



## amolitor (Jul 14, 2012)

You reel(s) may have come pre-broken, too. Maybe you're just not good at loading yet (likely) but this is exactly what happens with a bad reel as well.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 14, 2012)

:: Ilford Delta 3200 ::


----------



## gsgary (Jul 16, 2012)

3bayjunkie said:


> Well o developed the film. lost about 5 or 6 frames because they somehow got stuck together. I shook the container like i should but i think it must have gotten stuck on the reel. Took me about an hour to get it all developed my first time.
> 
> I see there is some soapy film streaks on part of the film after it dried. I tried wiping it clean after it dried. Hopefully it will be ok.
> 
> I just dropped it off to get some prints. When they get back with the CD ill pick some i like and share. My negative scanner will be here monday.



You don't bloody shake it, you agitate one hand top and bottom and rock back and forth no shaking, thats why it is very grainy


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 16, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> You don't bloody shake it, you agitate one hand top and bottom and rock back and forth no shaking, thats why it is very grainy



Haha. Thats what i meant


----------

